# Beethoven PS No.7 in D major 1st Mov & JC Bach Quantus tremor (Missa da Requiem)



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

This part of Beethoven Piano Sonata No.7 1st Movement has always reminded me of "Quantus tremor" from Christian Bach's Missa da Requiem. 
Have a listen:

*[ 0:44 ]*





*[ 5:37 ]*


----------

